# Make TataSky+ remote control TV also.



## ©mß (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a Tata Sky+ HD remote with which I want to control my TV. I googled a lot and came to know that Sky and Tata Sky have same remotes. I tried pressing TV and then holding Select and Red Button but nothing happened.
Found a video on youtube but it was for SD users.
So anyone here knows how to make it a universal remote?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a Tata Sky HD connection whose remote works as TV's remote after pressing the 'univ' button. check if your remote has this button too.


----------



## ©mß (Jan 26, 2014)

Nope, my remote doesn't have that button. Your model might be the newer one. :/
Moreover, no offense, but if I had that button i wouldn't have created this thread.Then it would have been easier for me. 

Does anyone know anything about it? :/


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 26, 2014)

some later revisions have universal remotes...
there is a univ button located below the power button...
if you press it a red light will indicate that the universal mode is on
the button presses/combos you mentioned in op were used to sync...
the feature is quite convenient and work normally for vol. up/down, on/off, changing the source...
and btw you cant automatically "make" a remote universal remote...it needs to have the hardware in it, wich cant be gained by some button presses 

This-


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/1X2D8hU.jpg


----------



## SunE (Jan 26, 2014)

Even I have TS+ HD and unfortunately our remotes don't support the universal feature. I had an Airtel Digital TV HD connection whose remote was universal but the one for TS ain't


----------



## $hadow (Jan 26, 2014)

My Tata sky plus univ button works well OP when did you bought your Tata sky??


----------



## ©mß (Jan 27, 2014)

I bought it in the year 2011/2012, I think.
In youtube the Indian user was showing in his simple TS means not TS+.
But our remote I guess dont work like that.


----------

